# John Williamson Nevin: High-Church Calvinist



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 28, 2006)

Any one on PB have this book? Does Hart discuss Nevin's writings at any point in relationship to the Presbyterian regulative principle of worship?
John Williamson Nevin: High-Church Calvinist (American Reformed Biographies) D. G. Hart. P & R Publishing (September 2005)


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 28, 2006)

I have it but it willl be about a week until I read it. I could probably look up some stuff for you right now.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 28, 2006)

Jacob,
Thanks; is the RPW in the index? or if not, does it look like it is mentioned any where? Does not have to be substantial but I'm curious if it is mentioned.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 28, 2006)

No. It is not in the index. Not that I noticed, anyway. Under worship, however, he lists:

Corporate worship
High church worship
Liturgy
Low Church worship
Order of worship.

It will be a few days before i can get to anything conclusive.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks Jacob,
If I find out before then I'll post here. Anyone else is also welcome to chime in.


> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> No. It is not in the index. Not that I noticed, anyway. Under worship, however, he lists:
> 
> Corporate worship
> ...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 28, 2006)

I will say I could ask the author but I don't want to distract him; he is supposed to be writing something for the 2006 Confessional Presbyterian journal.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> I will say I could ask the author but I don't want to distract him; he is supposed to be writing something for the 2006 Confessional Presbyterian journal.



I read it in pre-publication. There isn't a great deal about the RPW therein. Fine book. 

Everything Darryl writes is worth reading.

He didn't pay me to say that; well not much.

rsc


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 28, 2006)

very good!


----------



## Scott (Mar 1, 2006)

"Everything Darryl writes is worth reading."

Yeah, he is really good.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 11, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> I have it but it willl be about a week until I read it.



Ok, it took me about a year to read it (actually, it took me two days but I had it for a year). It was good. The narrative flowed smoothly, but at times you were wanting more exposition of Nevin's theology than his life. But I understand it is a biography, not a theological treatise and it must be evaluated on the former's grounds. All in all, Hart did a good job. I might write a one page review of it later. 

To answer Mr Coldwell's question, I don't remember anything specifically regarding the RPW. But that could be the fallibility of my memory.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 11, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Ok, it took me about a year to read it (actually, it took me two days but I had it for a year). It was good. The narrative flowed smoothly, but at times you were wanting more exposition of Nevin's theology than his life. But I understand it is a biography, not a theological treatise and it must be evaluated on the former's grounds. All in all, Hart did a good job. I might write a one page review of it later.
> 
> To answer Mr Coldwell's question, I don't remember anything specifically regarding the RPW. But that could be the fallibility of my memory.


Thanks Jacob; there will be a lengthy review of Hart's Nevin in CPj 3 by Alan Strange of Mid America Seminary, DV.


----------



## DTK (Feb 11, 2007)

Chris,

Hart does not comment on Nevin's view of the RPW, only mentioning in passing Nevin's desire for liturgical worship as opposed to "free worship." One gets the *impression* from Hart that Nevin never addressed it specifically. I have one book filled with Nevin's writings, and I'm not quite as impressed with Nevin's understanding of ancient Christian history as Hart seems to be. Nevin was outrageously critical of the puritans.

DTK


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 11, 2007)

DTK said:


> Chris,
> 
> Hart does not comment on Nevin's view of the RPW, only mentioning in passing Nevin's desire for liturgical worship as opposed to "free worship." One gets the *impression* from Hart that Nevin never addressed it specifically. I have one book filled with Nevin's writings, and I'm not quite as impressed with Nevin's understanding of ancient Christian history as Hart seems to be. Nevin was outrageously critical of the puritans.
> 
> DTK


Thanks David. Nearly joining the RCC and being critical of the Puritans probably go hand in glove.


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's a link to Leben Magazine with an excerpt by Helffenstein on the Mercersburg theology which Nevin and Schaff developed:
http://www.lebenusa.com/pdf/Leben-Issue01.pdf
Scroll down to page 12.
Jim


----------

